# my clean moss tank



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Lets see how this goes, set up 8/22/12, roughly 2 weeks into it and moss has already started to grow as well as brown out

Specs
30 gallon clear life acrylic tank
odyssea 24" 2xt5 6500k bulbs
AC? & AC? filters
UV sterilizer intank filter
Pure RO water(seachem equilibrium to remineralize)
Mr Aquasoil/fluval stratum substrate

fauna
1 Blue Bolt Shrimp

flora (left to right)
mini xmas
weeping
xmas
peacock


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking good, cant wait to see growth!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Can't wait either, its taking too long, new growth looks nice on certain mosses

*Nothing to see yet, same day(8/22) photos*

weeping








mini xmas
















xmas








peacock can't get a good photo of because of the angle, I have moved the wood since slightly but still can't get focus from my camera


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

8/24
What a dissappointment weeping moss already starts browning








xmas moss and peacock moss start to grow 8/26


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

8/29 initial few days photoperiod was only 4 hours a day at night, now I'm gradually increasing it, there was two days straight I left the light on overnight and forgot to turn them off. 
willow moss added(I lucked out and got this with some shrimps I got)


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

8/31
peacock is fastest grower









stainless steel mesh I stripped mini xmas and weeping off of for the wood(could care less about the mesh pieces in the tank)

















mini xmas starting to grow

























xmas(too bad I bought it with hair algae, but this is a hard moss to find the true stuff, I'm being positive that it'll outgrow it)


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Fast forward and now we're up to date 9/5

Still hope for weeping moss

























Ack whats that on my xmas moss


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

mini xmas

















peaCoCk

































That is all, I will try and update this weekly to see how it goes


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice progress. i'm looking forward to putting together a moss only tank as well!


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome! I think my next shrimp tank might be moss only...


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Inspiring!

I just got mini pellia and fissidens Fontana on steel mesh.

Am wondering which one to use as carpet in my shrimp tank. Someone told me Amanos eat fissidens.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> Inspiring!
> 
> I just got mini pellia and fissidens Fontana on steel mesh.
> 
> Am wondering which one to use as carpet in my shrimp tank. Someone told me Amanos eat fissidens.


I don't know if that's true or not, but I've got 2 amanos in my 5g and they haven't eaten any of my fissidens. If anything, they keep it clean and growing healthy. But that might also be because they're spoiled rotten.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

acitydweller said:


> Nice progress. i'm looking forward to putting together a moss only tank as well!


Good to hear, I love moss tanks.



> Awesome! I think my next shrimp tank might be moss only...


Way to go



> Inspiring!
> 
> I just got mini pellia and fissidens Fontana on steel mesh.
> 
> Am wondering which one to use as carpet in my shrimp tank. Someone told me Amanos eat fissidens.


I'd like to see either as a carpet


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Not much as happen since last week. Just a little growth, I










Mini xmas starting to take off a little









And still got this brown crud on part of my xmas moss, I siphoned most of it and it just came back










We'll see if I get more growth next week, all I do is top off the water with pure RO, no remineralizer to lower tds for my blue bolts. Last I checked tds was 120


----------



## BaltimoreH20 (Sep 16, 2012)

This is lookin GREAT! I cant wait to see what it looks like in a [email protected]!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

StrungOut said:


> Good to hear, I love moss tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pellia isn't thriving I think not enough light.

Will be buying a new lamp once my RAOK from hydrophyte arrives.

The fissidens looks great, the lamp on the Spec 2 is doing well for it.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

BaltimoreH20 said:


> This is lookin GREAT! I cant wait to see what it looks like in a [email protected]!


No bueno, no bueno at all. I am plague with brown algae and my xmas moss still has hair algae. I miss using my tap water. I've gotten my tds down to 70, which should be a good range for taiwan bees I've read. I want my blue bolt male to turn back to blue. I'm going to increase my water changes more frequently to try and rid of algae (from just top offs) and keep my tds in the 70-80 range as well or at least try. I just did a 50% water change yesterday and hair algae/utricularia turned more clear. I expected my peacock moss to be much thicker, so it could be taiwan. I might add an airstone for more oxygen as my filters are inconsistent because of the nylon on the intake. They clog up very fast and I constently have to rub them down so it won't drip rather than flow.

Here are pics:
weeping moss on the brink(still going to keep it in here)




































hair algae









brown algae


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

SpecGrrl said:


> The pellia isn't thriving I think not enough light.
> 
> Will be buying a new lamp once my RAOK from hydrophyte arrives.
> 
> The fissidens looks great, the lamp on the Spec 2 is doing well for it.


You got co2 for the pellia? Its a slow enough grower without it.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

I managed to grow mini pelia in a shrimp only 5 gallon tank. It took forever but when it did bloom, it filled out nicely. That was years ago and I have since sold or traded the plant.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wanted to show you guys what oxygen injection can do, although its not getting rid of the diatoms and hair algae, it is stimulating moss growth. I did not change anything except added two airstones. I held off on water changes to prove this point. Why wasn't it working with two filters surface agitation? Iono, but the filters were inconsistent and kept clogging up. I took out my smaller aquaclear so now its just one filter, uv sterilizer and two airstones powered by fusion 500. Tips of moss are bright green again, meaning new growth. Its been three days in pictures since I added the airstones, but the first day after I noticed new growth outta my weeping moss right away. Now if only the brown algae would go away like it is said to suppose to in algae post.
weeping moss









bummer theres other moss mixed in with my xmas








mini
























whole tank








Hey Marge,

This mesh goes out to you, I would've gave you all of the meshes but my cousin took all but one today. I'll try to throw in some extras if I can. In a week or two k? Better watch out for customs.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

hi guys, miss me? haha ya right. Not too long ago my male blue bolt died on me and I converted this tank to pure tap. I still have my blue bolt female which is kicking it strong but never berried. With minimal, I mean minimal water changes, mosses are doing very well. They look rather patchy, as well I've got a lot of blue velvet/blue rili babies despite having the adults dissappearing on me and seeing only one death outta 20 or so adults. Here are pictures:

whole tank as you can see algae on glass I need to scrape









mini xmas









weeping









queen moss









true xmas moss









taiwan or peacock?









willow with mix









shrimp pics


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's some beautiful moss.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 that moss is awesome.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I think your right about the peacock.taiwan moss. The moss does not look like my peacock moss like you were saying how you thought it would be thickier.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Really nice success with that moss

is t just me though, or is weeping moss really annoying to get growing? I had some tied to wood in my tanks and it slowly started browning, although it seems to be fine just attached to nothing and being ignored in a 10 gallon (shrugs)


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice tank! I LOVE mosses like some people love crypts lol. So I'm impressed with the size and the number here. 

Also-- that has to be Taiwan moss. I flipped thu pics without looking at captions and I was confused as to why you included taiwan lol. Looking back, you thought it was peacock. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

HybridHerp said:


> Really nice success with that moss
> 
> is t just me though, or is weeping moss really annoying to get growing? I had some tied to wood in my tanks and it slowly started browning, although it seems to be fine just attached to nothing and being ignored in a 10 gallon (shrugs)


I think its just as easy to grow as any other moss, but getting it to weep is more difficult. I don't know why it didn't start off well like my other mosses in ro before all the algae came.

+1 on peacock being taiwan and thx all


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

small update.....

weeping








queen








mini christmas








christmas with taiwan mixed in








rearranged tank debris all over place








taiwan








willow








berried








berried


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

I like this, nice work!


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the varieties!


----------

